# Working in Martha's Vineyard for the Season



## Rivera (Jun 16, 2017)

So I'm working in Martha's Vineyard for the season and I'm still trying to find some of those hidden-gem restaurants. Anybody that's familiar with the place got good ideas? I'm posted up in Edgartown but since this island is so small I'll travel anywhere :wink:


----------



## cschoedler (Jun 16, 2017)

I've got a friend who grew up on the island. She spent all of last summer there serving at a restaurant but I don't know what one. I'll ask when I see her tonight


----------

